# Cheddar that doesn't melt?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I was given a wheel of home made cheddar, aged about 10 months. It doesn't really melt in the oven, and is a bit lightweight if that makes sense. I'm comparing it to storebought so maybe this is normal? Thanks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Is it goat milk cheddar? The protein chain is stronger, and it doesn't melt well.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

No, it's jersey cow.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to cheesemaking, but from what I understand, if a cheese like cheddar doesn't melt something went wrong in the cheesemaking process like the curds got too acidic or something like that. I've had a few that turned out that way. They were good eating, but wouldn't melt. 

Here's a great forum for learning about cheese. CheeseForum.org


----------

